# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Офисные и мини игры >  Герои неба. Вторая Мировая

## Sanych

*Герои неба. Вторая Мировая*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Продолжение авиасимулятора Рыцари неба: почувствуйте себя пилотом настоящего боевого истребителя. Аркадные приключения, полные неожиданных сюрпризов, перенесут вас в суровый мир Второй мировой войны. Используйте все свои навыки и умения, защитите свою страну!

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Кто играл, отпишитесь как игра???

----------

